# Any other beer snobs here?



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm a complete beer snob and was really wondering what everyone is drinking. I love very aggressive beers. Stone brewery is one of my favorites. Arrogant bastard is my fav beer . I can't stand natty light, bud lite stuff like that.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

You'll find several of us here, Brian, and several home brewers even. Feel free to share your brew adventures with us! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...good-craft-beer-selection-13.html#post3749485


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i've been called a beer snob 

born and raised in belgium... it's probably not hard to imagine where my favorite beers are brewed.
but i've discovered a couple of enjoyable local ones too 


J.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> I'm a complete beer snob and was really wondering what everyone is drinking. I love very aggressive beers. Stone brewery is one of my favorites. Arrogant bastard is my fav beer . I can't stand natty light, bud lite stuff like that.


Words son, they have meanings. If your favorite beer is one of the year-rounded releases of one of the largest and best selling craft breweries, one so successful that it will expand by opening a second brewery on a second continent (they're building in the UK), then your tastes are too pedestrian for you to be a beer snob.

Now, to answer your question. I am indeed a beer snob? Well, my favorite beer is the R&D Gueuze by New Glarus. I've had multiple beers of which fewer than 100 bottles exist.

So step your snob game up or hang your head in shame and admit to being a common man.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I like good beer also but certainly don't consider myself a beer snob...

I'm sure we all have good intentions even if some of us come across sounding like a jackass

Same as cigars, drink what u like and like what u drink


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I guess I've been schooled.i guess there is a reason they are successful. I guess what I was trying to get at was I like good beer and not stuff you buy at convenience store in 40's. I don't think stones beers are "pedestrian" either. IMHO


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ejgarnut I agree , I'm sorry if I came across as a jackass, just trying to bring a new topic up on the forums to see who else has a passion for beer.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I thought I was until Caleb above put me in my place. 

I am aparrently a semi-snob! I don't drink beer to drink beer.... I drink a beer to enjoy a _good_ beer.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Jason I agree. I drink a beer for taste can't remember last time I was drunk. My limit is about 2. Getting sloppy drunk is for kids IMHO


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Gordo1473 said:


> Ejgarnut I agree , I'm sorry if I came across as a jackass, just trying to bring a new topic up on the forums to see who else has a passion for beer.


Brian, I certtainly wasn't referring. To u. Do drop in on the thread Josh posted, there are some fine beers being drank & posted there


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I love beer - I love stout - I love brown ales - I love hops - I love live yeast - dark roasts, lagers pilsners, etc.
I like the German purity philosophy - Belgians, Asians, wheats, IPA's - dark roasts - JUST DON'T PUT FRUIT, SPICES, OR HONEY IN MY BEER! (though I'd love to try a true mead)


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Ha, too funny Caleb...welcome Brian!

By looking at the beer in my house some might think I'm a 'snob,' but to me that would implicate a couple things that don't fit my style. One, that I don't ever drink light beer or stuff made by the big fellas, but damn it, a highlife can taste pretty flippin good when on the golf course and its a 100 degrees. Second, I feel like that description means you're one of those guys who think you're better than someone drinking mainstream beer and that just ain't my thing...maybe I take the term too literally, but I prefer beer head or something where the stick is pulled out from your ass.

With that being said, I love craft beer! My wife actually just took a few pics to make some kind of point that I have enough. Hmm, more like why not post em on puff??

Brews stored in the garage...









Beer fridge...


















Upstairs fridge...


















Then most of these and a dozen other are stored in the basement for some aging...









Cheers fellas!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I personally am not a hoppy beer guy... IPA's really don't do it for me. I'll drink them if around, but I won't order one or purchase them normally. Guess I'm weird lol


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, that post took my slow ass a while and I see others touched on the snob part. I assumed Brian meant more of a fan than snob - I like to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

My friends consider me a snob because I don't drink natty lite. I don't like beer flavored water. I'm a beer head. Life is to short to drink crap beer.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

I get it, have fun on puff Brian, I'm sure I'll see you around.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Not a snob but I love and appreciate good beer. I will suck back a few domestic light beers during a hot day in the garden without shame though.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Scott I will drink several coronas cutting grass


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> Ejgarnut I agree , I'm sorry if I came across as a jackass, just trying to bring a new topic up on the forums to see who else has a passion for beer.


Don't worry, he was talking to me, since he's apparently the only person reading this thread who doesn't have a sense of humor, or at least the capacity to recognize that I was just giving a friendly ribbing to the new guy. Welcome aboard. And if you ever want to talk beer, shoot me a message.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Caleb it's all good.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Gordo1473 said:


> Jason I agree. I drink a beer for taste can't remember last time I was drunk. My limit is about 2. Getting sloppy drunk is for kids IMHO


I love drinking like a kid, but I do it on some great beers!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I love beer and would consider myself a beer enthusiast with a pretty in depth knowledge of the heavenly nectar. But I'm in no way a beer snob.... I'm not the guy getting pissed because the bartender just gave me the bottle with no glass or a frozen glass. I'll even drink a silver bullet if I'm on the boat and there's no other choice. Now as far as what I brew, its always aggressive and a bit out of the norm like a lot of DFH stuff. And that's the way I like it.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

well enjoyed a Don-De- Dieu last night. started working on the humidor cabinet for a few min. then ran to home depot for tools i didnt have. ill post pics as i start working on humidor


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

I am most definitely a beer snob, with one exception: I have a soft spot for Pabst. Nobody's perfect!

I also love the aggressive ales, and Stone is a great example. Currently, I have Founders Centennial IPA on tap in my beer fridge, Surly ales sitting on top of the keg, and a slew of craft beers hanging out around the house. Big fan...both in love and stature. :laugh:

Just for fun...here is the beer fridge in my office (next to my wineador):


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> Well I guess I've been schooled.i guess there is a reason they are successful. I guess what I was trying to get at was I like good beer and not stuff you buy at convenience store in 40's. I don't think stones beers are "pedestrian" either. IMHO


Whoa. Hold. It. Right. There. Mister.

Don't knock a 40 of Mickeys. I would suggest the grenades though...warm malt liquor is a shame. :laugh:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Ish. Beer is icky.

I mean.... wait.... no it isn't. I love beer. and Mpls, damn you for your stash of the 2012 Darkness. How the hell do you rate? I could only get my hands on two of them, and had to do some pretty degrading things just to acheive that much.....



CigarGoogler said:


> View attachment 41963


Nice tap handle googlie!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Trevyn, that's one badass beer fridge!

Dan, I try to make it to Darkness Day every year - got there at 4am this year. You're able to purchase 6 bottles, and two of my other friends only wanted 3, so I got 12. If one of my dumbass friends didn't get so sauced I would've gotten in the second line in the afternoon to get a few more bottles. I love it and have a lot of friends who do as well, so I can burn through it easily.

Brian, I look forward to the picks of your humi.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

mpls said:


> Trevyn, that's one badass beer fridge!
> 
> Dan, I try to make it to Darkness Day every year - got there at 4am this year. You're able to purchase 6 bottles, and two of my other friends only wanted 3, so I got 12. If one of my dumbass friends didn't get so sauced I would've gotten in the second line in the afternoon to get a few more bottles. I love it and have a lot of friends who do as well, so I can burn through it easily.
> 
> Brian, I look forward to the picks of your humi.


Thanks man! I'm a fan. For the record--I personally drank each and every one of the bottles of beer that those caps came from (and the collection is growing). It's getting to be a fun challenge to find a new one that I don't have. I've don't travel anywhere without coming home with at least one or two new caps from regional/local beer. Fun.

Sadly, I was not able to get my hands on any Darkness this year; however, I have enjoyed some of Dan's as well as other friends'. So I can't complain. But I will: I WANT DARKNESS!!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Nice tap handle googlie!


Thanks Dan! I think we had a pretty good time making it, didn't we?


----------

